# Would it be safe?



## Banned User (Jun 11, 2012)

Now i know this will sound very strange and i think i know the answer already but i'll ask anyways...

I have got 1 bag of coffee @ 7 years old.. Is it safe to drink? I also have 2 other bags @ 6 years old?

It isn't like nescafe type coffe.. its like powdered beans? :S

Will i die?


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd highly advise agaisnt it, seeing as ground coffee goes stale in five minutes, let alone 7/6 years. I doubt you'll get any flavour out of it, just brown water that tastes bitter and nasty.

It won't do you harm, assuming it's not green and furry. You're going to stick it in water hotter than 90 degrees at least.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

If you choose to go ahead and drink it, have a friend stand over you with a hammer, just in case you turn into a zombie.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Keep trolling' trollin' trollin'...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Please DNFTT !! (do not feed the trolls)


----------



## Banned User (Jun 11, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Please DNFTT !! (do not feed the trolls)


Hey for real tho.. i ain't trolling! My gran brought it over from africa and we've had it in our cupboard since, there is one very air tight it looks like a kilo of cocaine all wrapped up nice. I work as a bus driver so was thinking on leaving it on the back seat to see if they take it or hand it in.

But back to the coffee question..

Would it not be advised?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Try snorting it and report back.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I heard that if you drink 5 year old ground coffee the phone rings, somebody at the other end tells you that you have 7 days to live, after your 7 days, Steve Leighton comes out of the tv and drowns you in a giant Chemex.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is how they found the last guy..


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Outlaw333 said:


> This is how they found the last guy..


Thats what will happen if you drink too much instant,old or not


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Thats what will happen if you drink instant,old or not


Edit: Fixed that for you.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ahaha outlaw you made my day!


----------



## Jurang Wholesale Limited (Jun 27, 2012)

Drink it, you won't die and might even like it ....!


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> If you choose to go ahead and drink it, have a friend stand over you with a hammer, just in case you turn into a zombie.


ha ha quality " if i drink this coffee whats the worst that can happen" !!

i wouldn't drink it fella probably get the shits, or a really bad gut ache at least.


----------

